# What is your resting heart rate?



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2018)

Inspired by other threads about heart rate I though I would find out where the resting heart rates of our members sit.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2018)

I cheat as I'm on medication around 55-60


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2018)

I set the nurses running at a recent ECG, more down to my swimming than my cycling or a combination of both.


----------



## vickster (14 Mar 2018)

My last week on Fitbit (it’s always like this)


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Mar 2018)

50-55 for me with a max of 180. Drops to 30 when deep asleep.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Mar 2018)

Varies, according to my fitbit, but usually around 60. Sometimes drops to low 50s when I am resting.


----------



## Slick (14 Mar 2018)

Low 50's for me too. It can drop below 50 from time to time but usually pretty steady. I've given up tracking now.


----------



## marzjennings (14 Mar 2018)

Usually in the low 40s, but dips below 40 every now and then. Not bad for being 49. Though I find it harder each year to get my max hr over 170.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2018)

Usually 55 - 60 bpm 
BP was 120/60 last time it was measured. 
Reasonable for a 65 yr old.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2018)

Large proportion between 51-60 so far. I sit between 41-50. It used to be 42 but has climbed a little in the past decade.


----------



## sarahale (14 Mar 2018)

Around 44.


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2018)

At absolute rest, laying on the sofa watching a film, not moving for 2 hours, as low as 38. Normal just pottering about the house, low 50's. Running, mid 130's. Never had an especially quick ticker.

BP 117/67 last time I had a regular BP test, as opposed to one in hospital pre or post op full of drugs etc.


----------



## Asa Post (14 Mar 2018)

Usually 44 or 45, but I've seen it drop to 30 when I'm falling asleep.


----------



## screenman (15 Mar 2018)

marzjennings said:


> Usually in the low 40s, but dips below 40 every now and then. Not bad for being 49. Though I find it harder each year to get my max hr over 170.



Your mhr drops as you get older.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Mar 2018)

Mine is now usually mid to late 50s when I was running about ten years ago it was around 48. The best measure for fitness level is to readpulse once stopped exercising and compare it one minute later to see how many beats it drops. 30 is a must and 50 beats is very good, so it use to be said on the running forum.


----------



## hoopdriver (15 Mar 2018)

Back when I were a lad and doing a lot of distance running - marathon times of about 2:30 - I had my resting pulse down in the upper 30s. I paid more attention to such things then. Nowadays my resting pulse - just pottering around - is probably in the low 50s. Don’t know for sure. It is pretty slow. It is less than my age, which is a good thing, I guess.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Mar 2018)

Back in 2013 as a 20+ a day smoker with an exercise regime of 1 sit up a day (normally in the morning...), and walking up the stairs as nature called, resting HR was 81 - 88. Now, as a 0 a day ex-smoker (who misses it most days), who does 150 miles or so a week, 53 - 58.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Mar 2018)

I'm getting worried, I thought my resting HR was good for my age (almost 58) at around 60, but reading some of the low ones here, it makes me think I must be really unfit. I suppose age has something to do with it, but probably so does carrying excess weight due to being a bit of a glutton for things like beer and chip butties made with tiger bread, real butter and chippy chips.......this could be the start of a health kick....more miles on the bike, less beer and better food.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Usually 55 - 60 bpm
> BP was 120/60 last time it was measured.
> Reasonable for a 65 yr old.


Very good for a 65 year old I would think


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

Mine is normally around 55 - 56 bmp.
BP around 120/70.
I'm 64 this year.


----------



## buzzy-beans (15 Mar 2018)

I am 69 today and my normal resting heart rate is 52 to 58, but even now, if I sit or lie down in a totally quiet area with absolutely no noise and I concentrate on slowing down my body I can still reduce my rate down to 28 to 30. I was taught how to do this in my swimming and cycling competition days way back in the 1960's.


----------



## Vantage (15 Mar 2018)

76bpm. 

Used to be around 60bpm....many years ago.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2018)

Age 66 and mines usually between 50 and 55, before I had my heart problems it was a touch lower but not much.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (15 Mar 2018)

I can honestly say that now in my 50's my heart has never been so healthy and it's all down to falling in love with cycling 9 years ago.

I love seeing just how quickly my HR drops after puffing up over a hill. Just hope the rest of my chassis holds up.


----------



## Salar (15 Mar 2018)

Roadhump said:


> beer and chip butties



Doesn't the bread get soggy?


----------



## Bazzer (15 Mar 2018)

Three years ago, with a 24 hour BP monitor it was 60. Occasional finger on the pulse checks first thing in the morning suggest it still is. I'm 63.


----------



## HLaB (15 Mar 2018)

I think my sleeping HR is a min of 35 and my awake resting HR is 35-45bpm.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Mar 2018)

Roadhump said:


> I'm getting worried, I thought my resting HR was good for my age (almost 58) at around 60, but reading some of the low ones here, it makes me think I must be really unfit. I suppose age has something to do with it, but probably so does carrying excess weight due to being a bit of a glutton for things like beer and chip butties made with tiger bread, real butter and chippy chips.......this could be the start of a health kick....more miles on the bike, less beer and better food.



I would not worry - on a good day mine is 38, but normally about 42. I am 42 and although pretty fit, I am no elite athlete. I think that some people just are naturally low. I make a point to tell the medical staff after coming around after a general anesthetic surrounded by very worried medics who though there was something seriously wrong with me.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I would not worry - on a good day mine is 38, but normally about 42. I am 42 and although pretty fit, I am no elite athlete. I think that some people just are naturally low. I make a point to tell the medical staff after coming around after a general anesthetic surrounded by very worried medics who though there was something seriously wrong with me.



I remember a few years ago a mate of mine fell and broke his hip, they rushed him into A & E and hooked him up to a machine, within 30 seconds all the alarms were going off, he has a similar heart rate to you.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Mar 2018)

I don't appear to have a pulse - should I be concerned?


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> I don't appear to have a pulse - should I be concerned?



No need to be concerned, unless you're uneasy with the idea of being a zombie.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> I don't appear to have a pulse - should I be concerned?



Can you see yourself in the mirror and do you only go out at night?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2018)

You might find this of interest.

http://www.drjohnm.org/the-mysterious-athletic-heart/


----------



## Slick (15 Mar 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> You might find this of interest.
> 
> http://www.drjohnm.org/the-mysterious-athletic-heart/


That is interesting. 

I had a thorough check on my heart once and the only thing that came back was an enlarged left ventricle due to over training. At the time, I hadn't done any training for years but I had worked like a machine for too many years and always assumed that was a bad thing. It was obviously just a natural reaction to years of hard graft.


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> That is interesting.
> 
> I had a thorough check on my heart once and the only thing that came back was an enlarged left ventricle due to over training. At the time, I hadn't done any training for years but I had worked like a machine for too many years and always assumed that was a bad thing. It was obviously just a natural reaction to years of hard graft.


Or it could just be that we’re all that bit different. I probably should have diabetes, high cholesterol, high blood pressure and a high resting HRM. But I don’t


----------



## Slick (15 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Or it could just be that we’re all that bit different. I probably should have diabetes, high cholesterol, high blood pressure and a high resting HRM. But I don’t


No, I think there is truth to that and the above was just my limited understanding of a complicated report from a specialist.

Why do you think you should have all these ailments?


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> No, I think there is truth to that and the above was just my limited understanding of a complicated report from a specialist.
> 
> Why do you think you should have all these ailments?


Overweight, always have been. And family history


----------



## Slick (15 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Overweight, always have been. And family history


Yeah, doesn't always work the way you would expect.


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> Yeah, doesn't always work the way you would expect.


That was my point


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Mar 2018)

I opted for 51-60 but it is more like in the 45-57 range.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> That is interesting.
> 
> I had a thorough check on my heart once and the only thing that came back was an enlarged left ventricle due to over training. At the time, I hadn't done any training for years but I had worked like a machine for too many years and always assumed that was a bad thing. It was obviously just a natural reaction to years of hard graft.



That is the ventricle that pushes the oxygenated blood out around the body. So your heart has adapted from years of hard workouts to give a bigger stroke volume. The research so far says that the enlargement will be permanent.


----------



## JtB (16 Mar 2018)

My pacemaker does not let it drop below 60, but in the 24 hours that preceded the pacemaker it dropped to below 12 (gaps of more than 5 seconds) every time I fell asleep causing me to pass out. Beat that


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2018)

Aged 63 mine is 48 but when asleep it’s below 40, or so my Vivoactive says. BP is 130/60.

I rarely get my HR above 160, and might hit 170 once in a blue moon. No matter how steep the climb!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Mine is now usually mid to late 50s when I was running about ten years ago it was around 48. The best measure for fitness level is to readpulse once stopped exercising and compare it one minute later to see how many beats it drops. 30 is a must and 50 beats is very good, so it use to be said on the running forum.



I’d also understood the best measure of fitness was one’s recovery rate. However I thought 20 per minute was considered good and anyone with a recovery rate of 12 or less has a problem. 

I recall reading an scientific survey 2-3 years which suggested 50% of those with a recovery rate of 12 or less would die within seven years. How true this is I couldn’t say.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> That is interesting.
> 
> I had a thorough check on my heart once and the only thing that came back was an enlarged left ventricle due to over training. At the time, I hadn't done any training for years but I had worked like a machine for too many years and always assumed that was a bad thing. It was obviously just a natural reaction to years of hard graft.



A few years back I had an ECG to check the heart electrics as part of my healthy 40's checkup. All came back good on that front, no idea about how the heart plumbing is holding up.


----------



## Slick (17 Mar 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> A few years back I had an ECG to check the heart electrics as part of my healthy 40's checkup. All came back good on that front, no idea about how the heart plumbing is holding up.


That's the rub, very few ever know.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (17 Mar 2018)

According to my phone's health app (it makes me put my finger over the camera sensor?) it seems to be 60s. I am trying to lower my stress, so maybe that will go down as well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2018)

Resting HR was 47 this morning. Nicely rested.


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2018)

HLaB said:


> I think my sleeping HR is a min of 35 and my awake resting HR is 35-45bpm.


Jeez what a difference a week makes, I came down with food poisoning last Saturday and my resting HR now after my stomach getting back to normalish is 67bpm


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2018)

Mines around 65-70 ...which is great for my intresting life choices.
Sadly it seems to fizzle out at 160+ and leaves me feeling i need to stop.

I wish i had the push it gene , id like to have that as im very competitive.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I’d also understood the best measure of fitness was one’s recovery rate. However I thought 20 per minute was considered good and anyone with a recovery rate of 12 or less has a problem.



Even better, thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> That's the rub, very few ever know.



It’s a huge problem. I had a heart attack aged 61 in October 2015. Long story, I thought I’d simply bonked on a ride, but decided, as things didn’t feel “quite right,” that as a man in his 60s perhaps I should pop down to A&E. Being a cyclist possibly saved me from at the least a very serious heart attack.

The rehab nurses made it clear that while most men know to look out for testicular lumps or peeing difficulty most are unaware of the warning signs from the heart. Apparently it’s even worse in women.


----------



## Slick (17 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It’s a huge problem. I had a heart attack aged 61 in October 2015. Long story, I thought I’d simply bonked on a ride, but decided, as things didn’t feel “quite right,” that as a man in his 60s perhaps I should pop down to A&E. Being a cyclist possibly saved me from at the least a very serious heart attack.
> 
> The rehab nurses made it clear that while most men know to look out for testicular lumps or peeing difficulty most are unaware of the warning signs from the heart. Apparently it’s even worse in women.


I didn't know that it was worse for women but I do know it's a huge issue. We've all got long stories to tell and there's plenty waiting to shoot them down, so all I'll say is, I'm glad you were fortunate to get another chance, not everyone is.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2018)

@Slick I’m no expert but apparently women are more likely to be unaware of a heart attack than men. The symptoms can manifest themselves other than in the chest. 

My symptoms were a complete loss of energy, couldn’t ride faster than 8mph, and “discomfort,” that’s all, behind my ribs on my back. I rode 10 miles to a railway station passing an A&E on the way!!!!!!


----------



## Slick (17 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @Slick I’m no expert but apparently women are more likely to be unaware of a heart attack than men. The symptoms can manifest themselves other than in the chest.
> 
> My symptoms were a complete loss of energy, couldn’t ride faster than 8mph, and “discomfort,” that’s all, behind my ribs on my back. I rode 10 miles to a railway station passing an A&E on the way!!!!!!


Wow, sounds like you were very fortunate. I know cycling is meant to be great for heart health but not when your actually having an attack.

I was out on the bikes with my brother on a very hilly challenge ride and I knew there was something wrong as he is head and shoulders ahead of me on the bike, but eventually he admitted he was having chest pains. He was fitted with 5 stents a few days later but never actually had an attack.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (17 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @Slick I’m no expert but apparently women are more likely to be unaware of a heart attack than men. The symptoms can manifest themselves other than in the chest.
> 
> My symptoms were a complete loss of energy, couldn’t ride faster than 8mph, and “discomfort,” that’s all, behind my ribs on my back. I rode 10 miles to a railway station passing an A&E on the way!!!!!!


My best friend went home after work one day and thought he was having an asthma attack, he just couldn't catch his breath and felt dizzy but none of the chest pains or pain in your arm or anything. Ambulance was called, he fell into a coma and was hospitalized, and diagnosed as having a massive heart attack. He passed three days later at age 45. Ironically four days prior to his attack he had been to his cardiologist who had told him all was looking good, he had stopped smoking and lost a bit of weight and was 'doing great'.

My father thought he had a cold that wouldn't let up and after a few days he went to the Emergency room thinking he had the flu, only to find that he had had a heart attack days back and needed an emergency stent and that a wall of his heart wasn't working. He lived but still didn't wake up and take care of himself, even after all that and knowing that our entire family had heart problems.

My feeling is that if you feel at all abnormal and are even the least bit concerned, better to be safe than sorry. And for women, here in the US heart disease is the number one cause of death; I feel because more ladies are aware of the symptoms of breast cancer and the like but don't know how symptoms of heart issues can show up in entirely different ways and how common of a danger it can be!


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2018)

Mine was the most incredible stomach pain. Never known anything like it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2018)

I am reading this at the moment, very interesting as it talks about heart issues and disease amongst athletes. You may not consider yourself an athlete but if you exercise a lot it may be of interest.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Haywire-He...&qid=1521319631&sr=8-1&keywords=haywire+heart


----------



## gbb (17 Mar 2018)

Right now its 64 bmp but as I have a cold and a tad unwell, I suspect it's a bit high.


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> My best friend went home after work one day and thought he was having an asthma attack, he just couldn't catch his breath and felt dizzy but none of the chest pains or pain in your arm or anything. Ambulance was called, he fell into a coma and was hospitalized, and diagnosed as having a massive heart attack. He passed three days later at age 45. Ironically four days prior to his attack he had been to his cardiologist who had told him all was looking good, he had stopped smoking and lost a bit of weight and was 'doing great'.
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that, it's a terrible disease that affects so many.


----------



## stephec (18 Mar 2018)

marzjennings said:


> Usually in the low 40s, but dips below 40 every now and then. Not bad for being 49. Though I find it harder each year to get my max hr over 170.


This shows how individual it is.

A few days before my 49th birthday last November I ran a 10k race and PB'd with an average bpm of 171, maxing out at 184 in the sprint finish.

No idea what my resting is though as I only wear my Garmin when running.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2018)

50. Not bad for an unfit 66 year old. Shoulder op in 4 weeks or so, then the long road to fitness begins!


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2018)

DCBassman said:


> 50. Not bad for an unfit 66 year old. Shoulder op in 4 weeks or so, then the long road to fitness begins!


Good luck with the op.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2018)

I'm like most on here,with a resting rate in the 50-60 range. Though some days it's 61,but we aren't counting the one are we? Anyway,my main point is my heart rate returning to "normal" after vigorous exercise. I haven't been cycling for a while. Instead i've been walking up and down my local park 10,15 or 20 times,like i did the other day. It's quite a climb and it makes my heart go at about 100-110 bpm. I don't bother with heart rate monitors. I just put my hand on the left of my chest and count the beats,while looking at my stopwatch. My heart will be racing at 100 bpm,then it'll suddenly drop down to around 70,then back down to around 60 bpm when i've been sat down for about 45 seconds. I think/hope this is good isn't it?


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It’s a huge problem. I had a heart attack aged 61 in October 2015. Long story, I thought I’d simply bonked on a ride, but decided, as things didn’t feel “quite right,” that as a man in his 60s perhaps I should pop down to A&E. Being a cyclist possibly saved me from at the least a very serious heart attack.
> 
> The rehab nurses made it clear that while most men know to look out for testicular lumps or peeing difficulty most are unaware of the warning signs from the heart. Apparently it’s even worse in women.



I had shoulder pain on a ride in November 2016 and thought I'd picked up a shoulder injury, when I went out for a ride a few days later and couldn't because it hurt too much I contacted a doctor, it turned out I'd had a mild heart attack, I spent a week in hospital and had another stent added to the four I already had due to angina in 2008


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I had shoulder pain on a ride in November 2016 and thought I'd picked up a shoulder injury, when I went out for a ride a few days later and couldn't because it hurt too much I contacted a doctor, it turned out I'd had a mild heart attack, I spent a week in hospital and had another stent added to the four I already had due to angina in 2008


That's a new one on me.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2018)

HLaB said:


> Jeez what a difference a week makes, I came down with food poisoning last Saturday and my resting HR now after my stomach getting back to normalish is 67bpm


Hopefully today is a bit of a step to recovery; my seated HR is about 61bpm today. I'm going to do Friday's recovery turbo again and see what the results are. On Friday it maxed at 91% bpm and ave 81% bpm not that much lower than a full TT (about 10%)


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> That's a new one on me.



Heart pain can often start in the chest spread to the shoulder and down the arm, and it can affect either side. When I was having problems with angina it felt like severe indigestion and would start in the chest and, if I didn't start taking it easy, spread to the right shoulder and arm, the heart attack gave me right shoulder pain without the chest pain and a different pain to the angina, if I'd had the same chest pain as the angina I'd have known straight away what was going on.


----------



## I am Spartacus (18 Mar 2018)

What's the point of this thread?


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2018)

I am Spartacus said:


> What's the point of this thread?


What’s the point of this post?

Clearly the chap who started the thread is interested in the subject matter.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I had shoulder pain on a ride in November 2016 and thought I'd picked up a shoulder injury, when I went out for a ride a few days later and couldn't because it hurt too much I contacted a doctor, it turned out I'd had a mild heart attack, I spent a week in hospital and had another stent added to the four I already had due to angina in 2008



A week on Hossy? I was ambo'd in at 10pm, straight in through my wrist, kicked out 1pm the following day because they needed the bed for some ill bloke. I was weak as a kitten for a month of so after though, so was more or less housebound.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> A week on Hossy? I was ambo'd in at 10pm, straight in through my wrist, kicked out 1pm the following day because they needed the bed for some ill bloke. I was weak as a kitten for a month of so after though, so was more or less housebound.



When I had an angiogram and stenting done in 2008 for the angina it was done as day surgery, went in one day and came out the following day, When I had the heart attack they spent some time doing tests before doing an angiogram and stenting operation. the angiogram revealed a blockage.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2018)

I was lucky. Stress cardiomyopathy, possibly brought about by a hormone reaction to severe stomach cramps. No damage caused, was right as rain 2 months later.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2018)

HLaB said:


> Hopefully today is a bit of a step to recovery; my seated HR is about 61bpm today. I'm going to do Friday's recovery turbo again and see what the results are. On Friday it maxed at 91% bpm and ave 81% bpm not that much lower than a full TT (about 10%)


Thats closer to where it should be on the session 76% average; 85% max for the Zone 4 sprints. My HR is still not recovering as fast as it could (staying above 70%in the cool down but its an improvement :-/


----------



## ADarkDraconis (18 Mar 2018)

Thank you, Slick. He was like my brother and he is missed everyday. But now I'm sure he's off irritating someone else to no end in his new life  (hugs)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2018)

Heart rate recovery is an interesting one and must depend on the intensity and length of the previous exertions. Heart rate can lag behind your effort. So even as you ease off it is still trying to catch up with the previous demand. So how fast it drops will vary.


----------



## The Jogger (18 Mar 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Heart rate recovery is an interesting one and must depend on the intensity and length of the previous exertions. Heart rate can lag behind your effort. So even as you ease off it is still trying to catch up with the previous demand. So how fast it drops will vary.


If you start counting once it begins to drop for one minute that should be accurate and consistent.


----------



## lane (18 Mar 2018)

I have got it down to just under 60 which is where it was until a lay off in exercise and bad bout of flu over the winter. I didn't check it untilI I was fully recovered (I think) from the flu and was surprised it was then into the 70s. Got back into exercise in late Jan and it has slowly been coming down and is just below 60 now. Previously between 55 and 60.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2018)

Resting HR was 47 this morning. See what we get tomorrow after hard workout today.


----------



## JhnBssll (17 Apr 2018)

I've had a smart watch for a couple of weeks now and have just reviewed my heart rate readings. Seems my Resting heart rate has dropped from the 75ish it used to be pre-cycling to a more respectable 55 so I've updated my vote. Quite chuffed with that!


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Apr 2018)

54 today


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2018)

Just totted up the average on my watch. Daily rate is 52+/-


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Apr 2018)

I donate platelets and as part of the checks before each donation they check my pulse. The donor centre is in Tooting which I either drive to or cycle to, depending on how my day pans out. If I drive my pulse is 55 or so. One time I cycled there, giving it beans up the A217, arriving as a heavy breathing mess. Despite having rested 10 minutes my pulse was 90, which caused the donor carer a slight alarm/puzzlement until I explained


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Just totted up the average on my watch. Daily rate is 52+/-


Daily rate?

Are you asleep all day?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Daily rate?
> 
> Are you asleep all day?



The resting classes are amongst us...


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2018)

Mine’s crept up to the higher 50s this week. I blame work stress and a resurgence of pain


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> 54 today


Many happy returns


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Apr 2018)

I think mine must be somewhere around 50 or so, maybe even lower. But that's just a rough idea from listening to it while lying in bed, before I get to sleep. I haven't used any devices to measure it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2018)

54bpm from my fitbit.


----------



## si_c (18 Apr 2018)

46 this morning, which is pretty normal, was a bit under the weather recently, and it went up to low 60s.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2018)

Reading my Garmin Connect data for the last week, at one point my sleepy-night-night heart rate got down to 35. I'm either very fit or at deaths door.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Apr 2018)

vickster said:


> Many happy returns


49 today :P


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Reading my Garmin Connect data for the last week, at one point my sleepy-night-night heart rate got down to 35. I'm either very fit or at deaths door.


‘‘Twas Nice knowing you.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2018)

My pulse rate is getting low again. It used to be very low (~34 bpm lying in bed) but went up to a relatively high (for me) 55-60 bpm when I got fat, and an absolutely _HORRENDOUS _150+ bpm when I had my pulmonary embolism. I think it is 40-odd now but I haven't checked it properly. 

I'd be very interested to know what it does while I am asleep. A couple of weeks ago I noticed the rate falling just as I dozed off (in the quiet room I could hear the pulse). I reckon that it was close to 30 bpm - instead of ba-bump-ba-bump-ba-bump... it was more like b-bump................b-bump................b-bump................

I'll put some new batteries in my HRM and wear it overnight to see what's what.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Apr 2018)

Have you lot looked at heart rate variability?

Apparently 80-100ms is good, reflecting a relaxed, well rested, healthy individual.

50-60ms is bad, person under stress, fight or flight response activated.

Mine is 25ms, going as low 8ms last week.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Have you lot looked at heart rate variability?
> 
> Apparently 80-100ms is good, reflecting a relaxed, well rested, healthy individual.
> 
> ...



There are a series of podcasts that talk about HRV that you may find of interest. One in particular talks about what you see in elite well trained athletes and the less fit population. Podcasts generally 50 mins to an hour.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Apr 2018)

I just got a new gadget: a Fitbit Alta HR. I'm wearing it on my wrist as I type this, and it tells me my heart rate is about 55 bpm.
I bought it for a few things: I wanted to know what my resting heart rate is, so if it's 55 now, it may be even lower when I'm sleeping. I also wanted to know what it gets to during my rides to and from work.

[edit, 29/4/18] I'll be returning the Fitbit, as it doesn't properly do what I bought it for, which is to measure my heart rate. I'm very unimpressed with it.


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2018)

Too high just now sitting on the sofa, its somewhere near 80bpm whereas its normally 70bpm or less for the same innactivity.


----------



## si_c (29 Apr 2018)

Just checked mine again, as sitting comfortably for about an hour, 41bpm.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Have you lot looked at heart rate variability?
> 
> Apparently 80-100ms is good, reflecting a relaxed, well rested, healthy individual.
> 
> ...


 
Got an Apple Watch 3 a few weeks back so been using that for running and swimming etc . One of the things it also monitors is HRV. Just had a look for last month and it’s averaging 82. Peaks and troughs of all months though ! Need to get a new HRM for running as the wrist based thing is abit all over the place at times. Fine when not , resting HR has been as low as 40 when sleeping


----------



## Tin Pot (1 May 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> Got an Apple Watch 3 a few weeks back so been using that for running and swimming etc . One of the things it also monitors is HRV. Just had a look for last month and it’s averaging 82. Peaks and troughs of all months though ! Need to get a new HRM for running as the wrist based thing is abit all over the place at times. Fine when not , resting HR has been as low as 40 when sleeping



One of th benefits of he Apple Watch is having a record of all entries, rather than just max/min/avg or whatever.

If you go into your Health app > Heart > Heart Rate > Scroll left to a particular day > “i” > Show all data

This shows you every record collected, you can scroll through and see when your minimum value was recorded, and if the time or day, and entries either side make sense.

My minimum was 30 yesterday, just after midday, my heart rate two minutes before was 65 and two minutes after was 67, so I’m comfortable that this was a misread and I can ignore it.

Same for max values.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> My minimum was 30 yesterday, just after midday, my heart rate two minutes before was 65 and two minutes after was 67, so *I’m comfortable that this was a misread and I can ignore it*.


Not necessarily ... I can get my heart to do that! I was lying on my right side in bed last night and could hear the pulse in my right ear. It was well down in the thirties (ba-bump Mississippi Mississippi ba-bump Mississippi Mississippi...) As soon as I started thinking about it the pulse rate went up to a more normal 50ish (ba-bump Mississippi ba-bump Mississippi...) I relaxed and it slowed down again. I could cause it to happen at will.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 May 2018)

Check out any suspected heart arryhthmia. Ask me why...


----------



## GuyBoden (1 May 2018)

What about your systolic and diastolic blood pressure?
*
Systolic blood pressure*
"When your heart beats, it contracts and pushes blood through the arteries to the rest of your body. This force creates pressure on the arteries. This is called systolic blood pressure.

A normal systolic blood pressure is 120 or below. A systolic blood pressure of 120-139 means you have normal blood pressure that is higher than ideal, or borderline high blood pressure. Even people with this level are at a greater risk of developing heart disease."

*Diastolic blood pressure*
"The diastolic blood pressure number indicates the pressure in the arteries when the heart rests between beats.

A normal diastolic blood pressure number is 80 or less. A diastolic blood pressure between 80 and 89 is normal, but higher than ideal."

My Dad had one of these:


----------



## Tin Pot (1 May 2018)

I have the BP monitor too.

And I’ve had my heart rhythm/signalling checked out my ECG.

I’d still recommend you look at any apparently unusual max/min by looking at the individual records.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 May 2018)

I think I posted on here I was around the 50BPM mark. I was interested to find on Sunday I was nearer 90BPM sitting on the ‘Start Line’ of a 100km Audax I was about to ride. 

I also find it interesting that for the 1st half of any 100-200km ride I have done in the last 4 months, my BPM is quite a bit higher than the 2nd half. And usually I am working harder and more fatigued in that last half.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I think I posted on here I was around the 50BPM mark. I was interested to find on Sunday I was nearer 90BPM sitting on the ‘Start Line’ of a 100km Audax I was about to ride.
> 
> I also find it interesting that for the 1st half of any 100-200km ride I have done in the last 4 months, my BPM is quite a bit higher than the 2nd half. And usually I am working harder and more fatigued in that last half.



Quite normal if you ask me.

RHR is basically when you are doing literally nothing - sleeping or just woken up. That’s your 50.

Getting up having breakfast, pottering about theres 70-90.

Cycling long distance aerobic stuff, 120-150 is not unusual.

Then, as you get fatigued your heart rate starts to drop - no matter how hard the ride is. I’m usually 140-150 riding about 80% effort, after five or six hours my HR is around 130.


----------



## HLaB (4 May 2018)

I don't know how accurate a photo sensor is via a phone app but according to it my resting HR sitting at my desk is 71bpm


----------



## Threevok (4 May 2018)

Getting a little worried, as mine is 80 minimum resting, of late

It was a 100 a moment ago and I have been sat here for an hour doing nothing.

Some days, i'm in the fat burning zone whilst sleeping


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jan 2019)

Thread resurrection here, nearly a year with my Apple Watch. Never paid too much attention to my resting HR but noticing more alerts for low HR alarms. Currently set at 40 and its been as low as 35. That is low for my age I would of though ( late 40s ) . Granted all of these have been during sleep ! So probably not much to worry about  . Think I will set the alert level to 30 and forget about it


----------



## PK99 (18 Jan 2019)

HLaB said:


> I* don't know how accurate a photo sensor is via a phone app* but according to it my resting HR sitting at my desk is 71bpm



depend on the phone. 

My Samsung has a sensor built in that works in the same way as the finger sensors GP's use and is accurate against a Garmin strap.
My wife's non Samsung has a downloaded app that uses the camera light and seems random


----------



## PK99 (18 Jan 2019)

Threevok said:


> Getting a little worried, as mine is 80 minimum resting, of late
> 
> It was a 100 a moment ago and I have been sat here for an hour doing nothing.
> 
> Some days, i'm in the fat burning zone whilst sleeping



I know this post is quite old, but you should get that checked out. Permanent unexplained tachycardia like that can both indicate and cause serious heart problems.

When fit mine was 55bpm (age 60) even in the GP's having my BP taken.

I've had chest/lung problems over the last 18 months and a resting/sleeping HR of 100+/- for months on end. My consultant got very worried about precipitating heart damage and failure and put me on beta blockers to bring the rate down (now around 70) and loop dieuretcs to get rid of fluid overload (7kg pissed out since mid december)


----------



## colly (18 Jan 2019)

Around 50 to 60, generally if I am sat down, but if I am really resting, say reading, it can drop as low as 46. Mind you that depends on the book.


----------



## buzzy-beans (18 Jan 2019)

I am 69 (70 in March) and have experienced a terrible last year with my health, but now that I have finally discovered that most of my prescribed medications which were giving me amongst other things, the feeling of chronic Angina pains in my chest, difficulty in breathing etc. etc., but since making this amazing discovery only last week, I am honestly feeling almost as fit as a flea for the first time in 13 terrible months!!

Now by concentrating on my heart beat I can pull it down to the mid 30's, but my normal resting rate is somewhere around 49.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2019)

Tin Pot said:


> Have you lot looked at heart rate variability?
> 
> Apparently 80-100ms is good, reflecting a relaxed, well rested, healthy individual.
> 
> ...


I monitor HRV when I am training over winter. It is more about measuring you own variance against its own history. Some people's heart beats are all over the show whilst others are more steady. A drop can indicate stress but you need to measure that against your own readings not others.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2019)

PK99 said:


> depend on the phone.
> 
> My Samsung has a sensor built in that works in the same way as the finger sensors GP's use and is accurate against a Garmin strap.
> My wife's non Samsung has a downloaded app that uses the camera light and seems random


I have a Samsung but before I deleted the app I was using one similar to your wife. 71bpm though isn't too far off my usual seated hr but IIRC its below 40 bpm the times I've tested with a HR strap overnight.


----------



## lane (18 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I monitor HRV when I am training over winter. It is more about measuring you own variance against its own history. Some people's heart beats are all over the show whilst others are more steady. A drop can indicate stress but you need to measure that against your own readings not others.



Used in combination with resting HR this is quite useful. Usually if I am getting a cold or virus or have been training hard my resting HR goes up and my HRV drops. Last couple of days my RHR is 5 to 10 higher than normal and my HRV has dropped so I will probably take it a bit easy this weekend.


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Jan 2019)

It's about 45 if I do it on waking. Not a great indicator of overall fitness (you can have really high blood pressure with a low pulse), and resting heart rate drops within weeks when you start any programme of aerobic exercise.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> Thread resurrection here, nearly a year with my Apple Watch. Never paid too much attention to my resting HR but noticing more alerts for low HR alarms. Currently set at 40 and its been as low as 35. That is low for my age I would of though ( late 40s ) . Granted all of these have been during sleep ! So probably not much to worry about  . Think I will set the alert level to 30 and forget about it



No, fine at rest if a regular at exercise. I had seriously low HR when having a shoulder operation. What you don't want is a HR that jumps about. Wrist band watches aren't that reliable, so disable the low alarm. My MIL has AF, and her HR readouts are frightening... fast/slow/just all over. 40/90/60/ nothing regular.


----------



## JAD (9 Feb 2019)

First thing in the morning, laid in bed and using the digital clock radio ticking over 1 minute I'll get a reading of 39/40. If it's up 10% it means I haven't fully recovered from yesterdays exercise and will influence what I do that day. Max at about 155, aged 68.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2019)

lane said:


> Used in combination with resting HR this is quite useful. Usually if I am getting a cold or virus or have been training hard my resting HR goes up and my HRV drops. Last couple of days my RHR is 5 to 10 higher than normal and my HRV has dropped so I will probably take it a bit easy this weekend.



Exactly how I use when I am in a training period, checking RHR and HRV every morning. Together with how you feel it helps to ensure you are taking enough recovery.


----------

